# Sexism in football.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

For the life in me I can't see where sexism is in football..







... :roll: beats me..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I should get my tin hat out if I were you. 

The men look nice in yellow

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was shown that last night on somebody's phone at the Oxford match!

:lol: 

oh, and I've moved it to jokes & trivia :roll: 8)


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Another woman proud that she can multi-task!! I told someone the other day that men can also multi-task, we just choose not to.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sack Ray I say ---but think a minute cant you see where this will lead to.
Mixed players on the Football Pitch I dont mind but Im more interested in the mixed naked shower afterward :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Whos for a game of football girls I bet we could all swear and spit better than a man :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

locovan said:


> Whos for a game of football girls I bet we could all swear and spit better than a man :wink:


Thats a blatant sexist remark against men.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Following the controversial comments made by Andy Gray and Richard Keys on having a woman lines man, it's now being heard that the female lines 'woman' in question was very upset even before kick off...

When she discovered that the referee and the other lines man were wearing the same outfit as her .. :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

the referee was very complimentary about the female linesman, saying she had ironed his shirt and had made some lovely sandwiches for half time


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

:roll: 

You don't need to look to football to find sexism. Just try almost any Jokes and Trivia thread.

:x 



Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1350589/Mac--Sky-sexism-row.html

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It works both ways!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Even my little woman laughed at that


----------

